# adjuvanted vs non-adjuvanted rabies vaccine



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

While I had Apollo at the vet on Monday the vet also updated his vaccines and did an exam. He got his distemper combo(3year) She gave me a choice that I have never been given for the rabies shot. I thought they were all pretty much the same...one shot every 3 years after the first year. 

So my choices were:
adjuvanted...3year rabies vaccine or
non-adjuvanted 1year rabies vaccine.

She said doing the 1year non-adjuvanated vaccine can lower the risk of injection site sarcoma but then we have to update every year. 

Here are my questions:

What does adjuvanted mean and how is it related to cancer?

Why does the non-adjuvanted need to be boostered every year?

I went with the non-adjuvanted 1year and figured I would have a year to research to make the decision next year. I have always gone with the 3year vaccine in the past. I asked if this was something new and she said its been around about 5 or 6 years. 

:?: :?:


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

everything I've heard about 3 year rabies for cats is bad... almost all of them are heavily linked to sarcomas and/or reactions.

The adjuvanted vaccines basically have something added in to stimulate the immune system to respond to the vaccine. again, many are linked to sarcomas/reactions.

I prefer minimum if any vaccines... I'd say stick with the 1 year rabies. If anything I would choose to do that particular one every 3 years although it isn't technically legal. Its one of those risks I take for the health of my pets though.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My vet advised me that getting the "one-year" non-adjuvanted vaccine every year is safer than getting the "three-year" adjuvanted vaccine only once every three years. If I remember right, she even said there've been studies showing the risk of vaccine-induced sarcoma is lower with the one-year vaccine.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

My vet has switched almost exclusively to Merial Purevax for feline rabies (non-adjuvanted recombinant vaccine). It is my understanding that Merial was doing testing to prove 3 year immunity with the recombinant vaccine, but I don't know what ever became of it. Even at the shelter, we almost never used 3-year vaccines, except on long-term residents who were basically untouchable and waiting for a space in one of our barn-cat homes (this was always a fun experience).

My vet was ahead of the curve (and ahead of me) on vaccinations. Right now, Assumpta only gets the annual Purevax Rabies (she has been about 8-9 years since her last FeLV and maybe 5-6 years since her last FVRCP...the first at my vet's suggestion because she'd had 2 and had no risk for exposure, and the second was mutual agreement after much discussion of an elevated disease risk vs. her kidney issues)

My vet gave me the following reasons for switching to non-adjuvanted: much lower risk of injection site sarcoma, plus it meant getting cats with borderline owners in once a year. When she redesigned her vaccination protocol, she found that many owners in this area simply will not bring their cats in for an annual exam unless there are shots involved. The annual rabies at least gives her a chance to put her hands on the cat once a year, instead of every 3 years.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Now that you mention it, I believe my vet did tell me that the one-year vaccine actually might be good for protection out to three years, it just hasn't been certified to do so, and can't give a rabies certificate for three years with that vaccine.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

*This article* by a holistic Veterinarian was just referenced in another thread here in this forum.

It requires a very careful reading....but (IMO) is a very worthwhile read.


----------

